# Hammerpreis - DAM Quick Finessa 900 - Stationärrolle zum Hammerpreis



## am-angelsport (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo Angelfreunde,​ 
TOP Angebot
​ 


*DAM*
*Quick Finessa 
Modelle 920 RD und 930 RD
* Heckbremsenrolle
9 Kugellager
 
*UVP des Herstellers 105,50 EUR
*​









*
*



NUR 39,95 €- unglaublich !
​ 

bei uns im Onlineshop bestellbar.​ 


www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de​ 


mit weiteren absoluten Hammerangeboten.​ 



Beste Grüße​ 

Ihr A&M Angelsport Team​


----------

